
Show HN: A buku front end using peco - ulmeyda
https://github.com/AndreiUlmeyda/loin
======
ulmeyda
On my quest to unified bookmark management I, just like you, came across the
excellent buku. The only thing missing for me was swift
overview/filtering/opening of a list of bookmarks that exceeds a terminal
screen. So, somewhat jokingly, I tried to friction-weld it onto another great
thing, namely peco. It works rather well for me and, with a little luck, for
someone else as well.

